# Need some British songs....



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Alrighty people. I'm going to need your help, I'm putting together a new project and I am in need of at least five top British guitar songs or rock songs that are "dance floor" fillers.

The project is a sort of Retro backpackers party. 
5 piece, no keybords (yet).
As you all know Whistler and Banff are second homes to 40,000 backpackers, of which a good chunk are Australian, New Zealand and British, for a good six months of the year.

As an expat Aussie, I have the NZ & OZ songs together, (@Lola, yes, I have chosen a great AC/DC track.) but the British bass player & I have been coming up with differences.

So he is (as a Brit) thinking of 5 Australian songs that are typically thought of by the Brits, and I have to think of five British songs typically thought of by Australian's.

So I don't want "Come on Eileen" , "Wonderwall" or Spice Girls.

Looking around the whole British rock scene was so damn depressing. Smiths, Cure, political rage & electro pop.

So 2 that I have come up with are:
Stereophonic-Help Me 




And Supermassive Black Hole - Muse












Sent from my "other" other brain.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

How far back do you want to go? Brown Eyed Girl by Van Morrison...


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Current'ish stuff...The Darkness and Wolfmother pop to mind. If you want to go back a ways...Stones, Who, Led Zep???

I love challenges like this on a Friday morning...I'll be back with more soon enough!!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

keto said:


> How far back do you want to go? Brown Eyed Girl by Van Morrison...


Bit too far back, was trying for an eclectic selection without being done too many time. Thanks.


johnnyshaka said:


> Current'ish stuff...The Darkness and Wolfmother pop to mind. If you want to go back a ways...Stones, Who, Led Zep???
> 
> I love challenges like this on a Friday morning...I'll be back with more soon enough!!


Ok, if you do a "Stones, Who or Zepp" it has to be done right or in such a way as to make it your own. IMO.
And something they know, but not heard for a while.
(EG, for the AC/DC we went away from "Shook Ne All Night Long" for "If you you want Blood")



Sent from my "other" other brain.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes, Bowie of cause......there will be something.


Sent from my "other" other brain.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Ok, no matter what songs you pick, start the set with this...and if you can get Brian May, all the better!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

johnnyshaka said:


> Current'ish stuff...The Darkness and Wolfmother pop to mind. If you want to go back a ways...Stones, Who, Led Zep???
> 
> I love challenges like this on a Friday morning...I'll be back with more soon enough!!



Oi! Wolfmother are Australian thankyou very much! ;p



Sent from my "other" other brain.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

bzrkrage said:


> Oi! Wolfmother are Australian thankyou very much! ;p
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my "other" other brain.


Haha...my bad! GF^%@


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Saw her standing there and white room work for me


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Search top 40 and grab the brit ones haha.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Budda said:


> Search top 40 and grab the brit ones haha.


Thanks Budda (insert sarcastic tone)


Sent from my "other" other brain.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How is this for British

<insert more sarcasm>




</insert more sarcasm>


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Thirty years ago I wanted the band to learn a crazy song called "Bionic Man" by The Fabulous Poodles. The leader refused. But one night in a bar, he saw someone put it on the jukebox (remember those?). EVERYBODY GOT UP AND DANCED. We learned it immediately.

Paint It Black by the Stones
Long cool Woman in a Black Dress by the Hollies
Sunshine of Your Love by Cream


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bzrkrage said:


> Alrighty people. I'm going to need your help, I'm putting together a new project and I am in need of at least five top British guitar songs or rock songs that are "dance floor" fillers.
> 
> The project is a sort of Retro backpackers party.
> 5 piece, no keybords (yet).
> ...


Definitely Muse and kudos for picking Stereophonics! They're awesome, but I disagree with the song. I'd go with Bartender and the Thief or Dakota. 

Someone mentioned The Jam's Town Called Malice and I totally agree!

And not all Cure songs are depressing - go with In Between Days.

On top of that you have lots of 90's stuff that's not oasis to choose from - Blur, Radiohead, Robbie Williams, Manic Street Preachers, etc.

Remember, you're playing to backpackers. There are bands that are HUGE in the UK that barely register here (kinda like how no one knows the Hip outside of Canada). Bands like Blur, Manic Street Preachers, Stone Roses, etc. were fairly popular here, but were ENORMOUS over the pond.

Also, if you're doing Aussie stuff, make sure Powderfinger makes an appearance!!!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

This has worked well for me in previous bands.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

hollowbody said:


> Also, if you're doing Aussie stuff, make sure Powderfinger makes an appearance!!!


You mean something like this? 






Sent from my "other" other brain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2017)

bzrkrage said:


> .. a good chunk are Australian, New Zealand and British


What if they complain?
'Come on Mate! We hear all this stuff back home on the radio! Play something western!'


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Thanks Budda (insert sarcastic tone)
> 
> 
> Sent from my "other" other brain.


Im not joking. You want to fill the floor and use british songs? Theres a list of the top songs that most people like, and then you just filter for the british artists. Learn a few and watch the magic happen.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

laristotle said:


> What if they complain?
> 'Come on Mate! We hear all this stuff back home on the radio! Play something western!'


We've always got "Rawhide!" Up our sleeves....


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

British band that everyone overlooks on this side of the Ocean: SLADE

Take a look of their career in the late 70's/80's in UK. Still tour to this day (Without Noddy who retired from active performing)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If I'm picking Aussie stuff I might want some INXS and Crowded House, depends on your audience I guess. I doubt you can handle The Divinyls 

Or maybe even


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes, davetcan, Turning Japanese was another sure fire dance number for us back then.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Yes, davetcan, Turning Japanese was another sure fire dance number for us back then.


I was going to link the Kirsten Dunst version but didn't want to offend anyone, but, oh my!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Dont forget how big Jimi Hendrix was in England.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bzrkrage said:


> You mean something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's EXACTLY what I mean! I would do that song in a heartbeat in my mind if I thought anyone at all would recognize it! Love the massive drum fills in the choruses!!!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Something in the Air - thunderclap Newman

All the Young Dudes - Mott

Song 2 - Blur


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2017)

another slade tune


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

laristotle said:


> another slade tune


been trying to get any band I've played in to cover that song for years, no luck so far


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2017)

djmarcelca said:


> been trying to get any band I've played in to cover that song for years, no luck so far


me too. it sounds fun.
boppy too for dancing.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

To all, thank you. You have made me look diverse & musically knowledgeable beyond my years.

I will now put the list to Bassy-boy, see what he comes up with.


Sent from my "other" other brain.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Rebel, Rebel/Suffragette City/Jean Genie - Bowie
Junior's Farm/Helen Wheels - Wings
Don't Look Back in Anger - Oasis
Bang a Gong/20th Century Boy - T Rex
Turning Japanese - Vapours
Won't Get Fooled Again - Who
Drugs in My Pocket/Nice Legs, Shame About Her Face - The Monks
Fake Plastic Trees/Bones/Kharma Police - RadioHead 
Your Love - The Outfield 
Roxanne - Police
Is She Really Going Out With Him - Joe Jackson
Cruel to Be Kind - Nick Lowe
Pump it Up/Allison - Elvis Costello


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

bzrkrage said:


> Looking around the whole British rock scene was so damn depressing. Smiths, Cure, political rage & electro pop.


I don't find all Cure/Smiths depressing but I get it.

I see a lot of classic rock and Brit invasion suggestions. No offense to anyone but if the target demographic is seasonal worker backpackes (<30 years old), that won't cut it (ACDC is a bit of an exception). Kinda the same with recent (2000s) top 40 (Franz Ferdinand; Oasis etc) - they think they're hipper than that. To that end I recommend sticking to (post)-punk and madchester stuff.

My recs:

Damaged Goods by Gang of Four (easy and great groove; white boy funk - I know most of you are saying 'what?" but you'll know it when you hear it; still a staple in clubs here ).

Something by Depeche Mode (I know you said have no keys yet, but a lot of their stuff works on guitar - Martin wrote it all on his acoustic, but because of this might be a bit of work). Defenately nothing after Songs of Faith and Devotion.... and despite the temptation, it might be a good idea to avoid Just Can't Get Enough due to the current co-opting of that one by some British Nationalist groups (because that makes all the sense).

Ich Bin Ein Auslander by Pop Will Eat Itself (easy, fun and topical due to 1. expats and 2. Trump/Brexit/recent rise of Nationalism; you're likely to have a few greebos in a backpacker crowd).

24 hour party people by The Happy Mondays (pretty self explanitory) ... for something funkier try Step On instead (bass can totally do the keyboard bits).

Fool's Gold by The Stone Roses

Something by New Order or Joy Division. JD need not be so depressing if you don't sing like Ian Curtis (e.g. if you belt out Transmission it can be a real rouser; see also what NIN did with Dead Souls). NOT Love Will Tear Us Apart; trust me on this.

Something by The Jesus and Mary Chain. Preferably something off Psycho Candy. Seminal and they just released a new record so folks are re-remembering them now. Everyone knows Snakedriver at the very least.

If you feel like getting a tad more obscure/technical/jazz-fusiony, then try Flight by A Certain Ratio.

Lastly, it's a bit sneaky, BUT, you know there's a significant population of dreads in the backpacker population, and it was all recorded in London (at least the stuff people know) - Bob Marley.

I like the Monks suggestion, but I dunno how obscure that is. Might be better off with Johnny B Rotten (the single, was a club hit here at least; nice nod to Chuck Berry). ... and second on The Police.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Throw 'em a curve ball and do a Spinal Tap song. They're British, right?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

laristotle said:


> another slade tune


Further to my point above, the only Slade tune you can get away with here is Cum On Feel the Noise. The kids dunno who the F Slade is.

.... which totally reminds me: has anyone mentioned Ballroom Blitz by The Sweet?

Those 2 are the only glam-pop songs that anyone will know these days.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Further to my point above, the only Slade tune you can get away with here is Cum On Feel the Noise. The kids dunno who the F Slade is.
> -
> .... which totally reminds me: has anyone mentioned Ballroom Blitz by The Sweet?
> 
> Those 2 are the only glam-pop songs that anyone will know these days.



Anyone coming from The UK will absolutely know Slade. The OP mentioned his audience is... Tourists in Banff from......UK, Aus, NZ.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

djmarcelca said:


> Anyone coming from The UK will absolutely know Slade. The OP mentioned his audience is... Tourists in Banff from......UK, Aus, NZ.


No, he said "backpackers", which automatically means <30 (but yes, from UK etc) as opposed to the more general 'tourists'. The kids probably won't know Slade, or think they are lame cuz that's what their dads listened to (and you've seen how they dressed right - ee gads, man; 3 types of plaid at once? Noddy was a great frontman but a little trollish). The only reason I (38) know about Slade at all is a. all the cover versions of Cum On... in the 80s (which alone, would have left me thinking Quiet Riot wrote that one) and b. I'm on a Gibson Bass forum with a few dudes that are really into them (Jim Lea played Gibson basses and had some interesting mods done by John Birch). Frankly they've grown on me (they are a very weird link between glam-pop and garagey punk), but lets not kid ourselves about their lasting popular legacy (there isn't much of one).


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Just heard this song the other day.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Anything Coldplay!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

<tongue-in-cheek>




</tongue-in-cheek>


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

I can beat that.

The Wurzels - Blackbird


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Throw 'em a curve ball and do a Spinal Tap song. They're British, right?


"STONE!HENGE! Where the children dance, and the cat's meow!"


----------

